# Side marker light



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've only seen a couple of cars like this but what kind of car comes with the big rectangular side marker lights on the fender in 1969? Would almost be located where the judge decal would be? Is it an aftermarket thing? Factory? Not a GTO, etc?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Could have been cornering lights - they were an option.

Bear


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm curious of a picture on the light if you have one. What I'm thinking of sounds a bit European.


----------



## 69ra3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like they are cornering lights that illuminate to the side when that turn signal is on. Pretty rare option if that's what they are. I believe the fenders are even specific to that option.


----------

